# RIGHT HAND DRIVE CONVERSION



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

I DONT KNOW WHERE TO START BUT I AM GONNA DO IT TO A HOPPER. ANY ONE HAVE PICS OR IDEAS hatters are welcome cuz your gonna say somthing anyways


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

im doing it to a g body just incase any one asks


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

what ya wanna do that for?-just different or?....


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

thats sweet man..hope to see some progress...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

did you mean the steering wheel on the right side? because i drive with either hand

there is no differemce if you do it a hopper, if the steering wheel is on the right side


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i converted my 65 ss impala convt to right hand drive. fairly east. just alot of measuring


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

its goin be harder to drive that thing, why are you thinking about doing it anyway? if its a hopper wouldnt u wanna take all the interior out to make it as light as possible?


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

whats all involved in doing this my nephew wanted to do this with his celica can a first timer do it?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

for the celica there might be a kit


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 16 2007, 06:14 AM~9463408
> *for the celica there might be a kit
> *


right on makes my life easier ill have to check it out since hes gonna ask me for help anyways :biggrin:


----------



## Blanco_Londres (Apr 10, 2007)

aint it easier just to import one from japan?
i'll ship one out from england for the right price  
if your after a kit i can source the dash, column etc etc from local scrap yard.





> _Originally posted by 92seville_@Dec 16 2007, 11:09 AM~9463403
> *whats all involved in doing this my nephew wanted to do this with his celica can a first timer do it?
> *


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

what the fuck this topic is about my regal not a fuckin celica


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Dec 15 2007, 09:25 PM~9462491
> *its goin be harder to drive that thing, why are you thinking about doing it anyway? if its a hopper wouldnt u wanna take all the interior out to make it as light as possible?
> *


pulling out the interior is for junks im building some clean shit :twak: :twak:


----------



## 81delta (Mar 19, 2003)

THe frame on the front has to be modified.....the steering box side on the left is notched to make the box fit......and bolting the stock steering box and shaft on the right may be some serious work since you can't just flip it.....know what i mean...?


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Dec 18 2007, 09:31 PM~9481054
> *THe frame on the front has to be modified.....the steering box side on the left is notched to make the box fit......and bolting the stock steering box and shaft on the right may be some serious work since you can't just flip it.....know what i mean...?
> *


LIKE YOU SAID SOME SERIOUS WORK SINCE YOU CANT FLIP IT ...... BUT HE THINKS YOU COULD FLIP IT :twak: WHAT A DUMMY


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

wassup bigpete hell yeah you should do it, that shit will look hard as fuck


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:18 PM~9462459
> *i converted my 65 ss impala convt to right hand drive. fairly east. just alot of measuring
> *



Pic.?


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by W H A T_@Dec 19 2007, 12:07 PM~9484975
> *LIKE YOU SAID SOME SERIOUS WORK SINCE YOU CANT FLIP IT ...... BUT  HE THINKS YOU COULD FLIP IT  :twak: WHAT A DUMMY
> *


bitch dont act like that now you know with the street team we got we can do anything we want. especialy with that crack head welder we got anything is posible.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 19 2007, 10:28 PM~9488965
> *Pic.?
> *


:nono:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 15 2007, 11:58 AM~9459527
> *im doing it to a g body just incase any one asks
> *


seen a right hander before came out from Australia. will try and find a pic


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

good call. same pics i seen?
how the hell did you find those... i went looking and forgot where i seen them.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Dec 20 2007, 02:57 PM~9494333
> *good call. same pics i seen?
> how the hell did you find those... i went looking and forgot where i seen them.
> *


 google my friend that shit aint no joke


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

my homie had his regal right hand drive..... it was a radical show car though.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 20 2007, 10:08 PM~9497873
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


the image is reversed,look at the location of the shifter.


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 18 2007, 06:59 PM~9479904
> *what the fuck this topic is about my regal not a fuckin celica
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 21 2007, 01:22 AM~9499277
> *the image is reversed,look at the location of the shifter.
> *



All about the details.. I dint even see that sh!t.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

look at the ignition its on yhe wrong side


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

it looks like the wheel on the driver side is right-looks like the shifter and ignition tumbler were photo shopped in-someone blow it up and figure out the name on the steering wheel-thatll tell ya -cause if thats converted to passenger side drive they did a god damn good job recreateing and covering the dash exactly mirrored from factory-how does the shifter work clear over there-seems like you would need floor shift-the shifter arm is on the drivers side of the trans-that would be some crazy linkage- seems like you would have issues with it jamming up or binding :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

if yall ever go to ebay yall will know that the lil cam that is on the bottom left corner is alway on the bottom right corner


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so far i already seen a few rides by my house converted to right hand drive a 240,a acura and a toyota, 
all these fools say its much easier to holla at the chicks walkin or at the bus stop.

but a lil hard to get used to.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Dec 21 2007, 01:13 PM~9502531
> *it looks like the wheel on the driver side is right-looks like the shifter and ignition tumbler were photo shopped in-someone blow it up and figure out the name on the steering wheel-thatll tell ya -cause if thats converted to passenger side drive they did a god damn good job recreateing and covering the dash exactly mirrored from factory-how does the shifter work clear over there-seems like you would need floor shift-the shifter arm is on the drivers side of the trans-that would be some crazy linkage- seems like you would have issues with it jamming up or binding  :dunno:
> *


 i already thought about the center console with the floor shifter


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

theres a regal in stlouis thats right hand drive, i seen it at black sunday about a year ago,ill see if i have any pics


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres the only thing i could find


----------



## 02hop (Apr 6, 2006)

That buick is over here in Australia if you want a bit of info on right hand drive cars jump on to aus riders .We can have left hand drive cars if they are pre 78 so we have a lot of right hand american cars buick impalas and belair


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 02hop_@Dec 22 2007, 05:35 AM~9507534
> *That buick is over here in Australia if you want a bit of info on right hand drive cars jump on to aus riders .We can have left hand drive cars if they are pre 78 so we have a lot of right hand american cars buick impalas and belair
> *


thanx for the info i need all the help i can get


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

is aus rides a topic on here or do i google that shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2007, 11:18 PM~9462459
> *i converted my 65 ss impala convt to right hand drive. fairly east. just alot of measuring
> *


Pics? stock looking dash? nterested in seeing it :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Dec 21 2007, 03:37 PM~9502733
> *so far i already seen a few rides by my house converted to right hand drive a 240,a acura and a toyota,
> all these fools say its much easier to holla at the chicks walkin or at the bus stop.
> 
> ...


Theres an Import salvage yard here in town that imports the whole front half of newer hondas and acuras that still have the low mileage engines in them, I guess they are low mileage cars that been rear ended or some shit and they ship them here from Japan on big pallets. Since they come from Japan they are all RHD (right hand drive) and fools out here buy them for the motors and also use the dash to convert their shit because its cut off at front of the rockers.


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

ttt need more help and ideas


----------



## 518 Swangin (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 22 2007, 03:40 PM~9508819
> *Theres an Import salvage yard here in town that imports the whole front half of newer hondas and acuras that still have the low mileage engines in them, I guess they are low mileage cars that been rear ended or some shit and they ship them here from Japan on big pallets. Since they come from Japan they are all RHD (right hand drive) and fools out here buy them for the motors and also use the dash to convert their shit because its cut off at front of the rockers.
> *


x2, my brother bought a half of a skyline for the engine, and it came right hand drive. still have it in pieces out back. :cheesy:


----------



## 2crunk (Feb 9, 2004)

theres a thread on s10 forums where dude made his s10 right hand drive.should be similar to a g body.starts on page 15

http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f30/project-...to-bags-251490/


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Dec 26 2007, 10:29 PM~9538029
> *ttt need more help and ideas
> *


go into the stlouis topic and try to get info on the guy with the green/gold regal, im shure he would be lots of help


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 27 2007, 01:04 AM~9540502
> *go into the stlouis topic and try to get info on the guy with the green/gold regal, im shure he would be lots of help
> *


thanx homie im gonna do that


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2crunk_@Dec 27 2007, 02:53 AM~9540429
> *theres a thread on s10 forums where dude made his s10 right hand drive.should be similar to a g body.starts on page 15
> 
> http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f30/project-...to-bags-251490/
> *


That dude is doin some tight mods to that S10 :0


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 27 2007, 03:04 AM~9540502
> *go into the stlouis topic and try to get info on the guy with the green/gold regal, im shure he would be lots of help
> *



is this it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

the only drive through you could go through is checkers unless you had somebody in the pass. seat


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

is it legal to have a right hand drive?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 28 2007, 12:08 PM~9550149
> *is this it?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, thats the one, i herd he scrapped the car out and kept the frame, maybe he would have extra darts, dash ect..


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 28 2007, 10:03 AM~9550421
> *is it legal to have a right hand drive?
> *


 i guess were gonna find out


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 2 2008, 12:12 AM~9584957
> *i guess were gonna find out
> *


fuk it get pulled over tell em ur delivering mail. and if they hold u up too long they wont get they check! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Dec 28 2007, 12:03 PM~9550421
> *is it legal to have a right hand drive?
> *


Yes it is legal.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

i just got rid of a rhd civic hatchback , there legal but you get pulled over all the time , shit sucks .. you dont even have time to holler at the girls on the side walks or at bus stops cause your too busy gettn pulled over , as for that rhd regal why would he scrap it , that shit had a spray painted gold undercarrage its in truucha with todd on the cover with the green el camino... lol if anything id scrap the frame and keep the body idk about a rhd lowrider though sounds cool but its more of a reason to get pulled over...


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

im biulding my hopper so i can got play with the riders out in the la area and everyone pulles out the same car just a diferent color so i need to make mine stand out in a croud plus im left handed so it is hard for me to hit it from the door on the drivers side because i have to hold the door so if i switch it over i can now hold the door with my right hand and hit it from the dash with the left


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 2 2008, 06:34 AM~9586117
> *i just got rid of a rhd civic hatchback , there legal but you get pulled over all the time , shit sucks ..
> *


I had a RHD 56 bug convertible and my homie Jay has a 58 ragtop RHD bug, we all rolled RHD VW's never been pulled over for that shit.

rhd notchback










jj's 54 RHD


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

those bugs are tight


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Right hand drive :dunno: why


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 10 2008, 01:01 PM~9659552
> *Right hand drive :dunno: why
> *


for the fuck of it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Jan 10 2008, 02:01 PM~9659552
> *Right hand drive :dunno: why
> *


thats why.....


----------

